# Snowing on the Costa Blanca



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

We've been living here for fifteen years. Today we have an outside temperature of 4 to 5 degrees centigrade and
it's snowing. Since we live about 10 metres above the sea level of the Mediterranean, this is a first for us. The white blobs spoiling the photos are flakes of snow.
The sea is about 150 metres away. The cat took one look outside, and didn't bother further.
We've joined you folks at last !
Bill and Dorli.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

No snow here in Aguilas but quite chilly, clouds gathering out to sea so perhaps it's on the way.:frown2:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

No snow in Benicassim but it's very cold. At least it is sunny and blue sky.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Central Norfolk has clear blue skies and brilliant sunshine - Gordon

[Will the Brexit camp claim it as one of the advantages of leaving? >]


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bc109 said:


> We've been living here for fifteen years. Today we have an outside temperature of 4 to 5 degrees centigrade and
> it's snowing. Since we live about 10 metres above the sea level of the Mediterranean, this is a first for us. The white blobs spoiling the photos are flakes of snow.
> The sea is about 150 metres away. * The cat took one look outside, and didn't bother further.*
> We've joined you folks at last !
> Bill and Dorli.


So your cat is a pussy then:wink2::laugh:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess that's why they called it the Costa BLANCA!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Superb clear blue sky and "ensoleille" today, no snow (haven't seen snow here since 2012), none forecast for next 2 weeks BUT it is -5 at present...... ad forecast to be 12C next week with yet more sun.....

Obviously the sun is shining on the EU..... as the SE of the UK is cold and has mist.....

Dave :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There was a flurry of snow in Preston the other day. Most unusual. Hope Herman isn't feeling the cold!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I had no idea that we had mist here in the south east, I have looked out of all our windows and cannot see any, just blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Germans call it Schadenfreude. Strangely, the English don't have a word for it.

"pleasure derived by someone from another person's misfortune."

We all instinctively like a bit of that !

Look at the TV progs showing the accident clips of people at home/dancing at weddings/on the stage/in the snow/in the back garden with a plastic swimming pool.......................................................
Bill


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

2 inches of thunder snow at SEA LEVEL in Crete 4 days ago. Spoke to a 63 year old lady in Chania today and she said that it was a first in her lifetime. Plenty in the mountains though.

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Also snowing at Condado de Alhama near Alhama de Murcia.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I do feel sorry for these poor old souls having snow and ice after driving all that way to feel toasty, we had a couple of zero nights a few weeks ago, and enough snow to fill a coffee cup but that's all. :wink2:


tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well the good news is that there's no snow or ice here near Vinaros Tony, just clear blue skies. Still the others needn't worry either, it'll be back to clear blue again in a day or two, unlike the UK.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> Central Norfolk has clear blue skies and brilliant sunshine - Gordon
> 
> [Will the Brexit camp claim it as one of the advantages of leaving? >]


And how many degrees????:serious::surprise::smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

very mild at sea level in lancs today
Snowdrops out daffs up and birds singing


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Northern Spain has snow warnings for the next few days - careful if you are travelling up or down to or from the ports.

It's a depressing grey, damp yukky kind of day up here. 
The weather is crap but the scenery is top drawer - canny beat it.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

We are in Benidorm and there was snow on the hills around us today, 2 days ago we had to go in the shade on site as it was touching 26deg in the sun. That's out of the wind which has been quite blustery for the last week at times gusting and at times just a breeze. Still I would rather be here in winter, the daylight hours are already on from 8 am to 6.30 pm and rising fast and hopefully give it a few days and we will be back to normal weatherwise.


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

SteveRallye1 said:


> We are in Benidorm and there was snow on the hills around us today, 2 days ago we had to go in the shade on site as it was touching 26deg in the sun. That's out of the wind which has been quite blustery for the last week at times gusting and at times just a breeze. Still I would rather be here in winter, the daylight hours are already on from 8 am to 6.30 pm and rising fast and hopefully give it a few days and we will be back to normal weatherwise.


A bit cooler on the costas this morning Steve, but hopefully not for long.

Very damp and miserable here in Littleborough, although it's around 6 degrees.

Be with you soon, Barry :wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

MEES said:


> very mild at sea level in lancs today
> Snowdrops out daffs up and birds singing


Seeing Herman is just down the road from you, this news is very comforting! :smile2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I do feel sorry for these poor old souls having snow and ice after driving all that way to feel toasty, we had a couple of zero nights a few weeks ago, and enough snow to fill a coffee cup but that's all. :wink2:
> 
> tony


 Typical right winger, indulging in schadenfreude.

Bye the way is your avatar a good likeness?:smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Typical right winger, indulging in schadenfreude.
> 
> Bye the way is your avatar a good likeness?:smile2:


I and 52% are apparently stoopid so I thought I'd look the part. :wink2:

Anyhooo got your snow socks on? :laugh:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Here you stop this snow malarkey!!

Mrs P and I are off to the Costa Del Sol in about 3 weeks for a bit of winter sun (apartment) and I have NO desire to pack ant winter clothes! The car will be full enough without adding any more

Bright and Sunny in Weymouth all day (but chilly with a nasty wind) 

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I and 52% are apparently stoopid so I thought I'd look the part. :wink2:
> 
> Anyhooo got your snow socks on? :laugh:


No snow here but lots up in the hills, apparently a lot of local people went up in the hills to play in the snow as it's such a rare occurrence, only problem was the roads then froze so they couldn't get back. The guard on the campsite gate said "they all had to spend the night up there", I don't know if there was accommodation for them or they slept in their cars.

PS don't know how to tell but I think you should go back to the other avatar. :frown2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> And how many degrees????:serious::surprise::smile2:


SPOIL SPORT! :laugh:

It only took me 10mins to defrost the windows of the car. (-1degC) :crying:

However, today the thermometer read -3.5degC and it took 15mins to clear the glass. However, it was beautiful blue skies and a glorious sun YET AGAIN! (But the thermometer dropped to -4.5degC as I drove towards Norwich for my latest hospital appointment.) By lunchtime it had gone up to +7degC. :kiss: :kiss:

Gordon


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This is what the heavy snowfall did to my motorhome carport in Javea. Originally the roof profile was arched.:frown2:


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mrplodd. Do take some winter clothes with you. By the way.....it's quite OK to wear long johns and thermal vest these days.
Our marketing people now call them ski wear, so that people are not ashamed to buy them, and wear them no matter what age they are. 
Bill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

javea said:


> This is what the heavy snowfall did to my motorhome carport in Javea. Originally the roof profile was arched.:frown2:


Sorry to see that. We have a MHport but different construction in that the roof has quite a few rafters and has thick ply surface.

Was yours built more to protect against the sun than snow? Would not be unreasobable considering where you are. Ours being in Poland took into account snow, although in 6 years we have never had more than an inch or two at any time. How deep was it to cause that damage?

Could it be jacked up into shape using acro-jacks or similar.

Good luck with it.

Geoff


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Sorry to see that. We have a MHport but different construction in that the roof has quite a few rafters and has thick ply surface.
> 
> Was yours built more to protect against the sun than snow? Would not be unreasobable considering where you are. Ours being in Poland took into account snow, although in 6 years we have never had more than an inch or two at any time. How deep was it to cause that damage?
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,

Yes it was solely to protect the motorhome and cars from the Sun. Fairly light construction with bamboo on the roof. The snow was so heavy I am not really surprised that it didn't stand up to the weight. I am in the U.K. At the moment so I don't know how thick it was but a lot according to local information. Police were telling people not to go out which gives an indication of the severity of the downpour.

I will now find out what Spanish insurance companies are like with a claim.:wink2:

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

javea said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> Yes it was solely to protect the motorhome and cars from the Sun. Fairly light construction with bamboo on the roof. The snow was so heavy I am not really surprised that it didn't stand up to the weight. I am in the U.K. At the moment so I don't know how thick it was but a lot according to local information. Police were telling people not to go out which gives an indication of the severity of the downpour.
> 
> ...


Mike

Was the MH with you in UK or in the port? If the latter, was it damaged or just the roof? I hope MH not damaged.

Geoff


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Mike
> 
> Was the MH with you in UK or in the port? If the latter, was it damaged or just the roof? I hope MH not damaged.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff,

Glad to say the motorhome is in the U.K. at the moment, that lot dropping on the roof would not have been good news.:surprise:

Not out again till late March so no great problem, once I have the answer from the insurers I can either instruct repairs with my trusted Spanish builder or organise when I get there.

Mike


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Gemmy, it’s been very sunny here today so we felt obligated to sunbath as we have driven all this way.:wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Gemmy, it's been very sunny here today so we felt obligated to sunbath as we have driven all this way.:wink2:


Take advantage now, you'll freeze you nuts off tomorrow if you sunbathe :wink2High 10 deg .C)
tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Take advantage now, you'll freeze you nuts off tomorrow if you sunbathe :wink2High 10 deg .C)
> tony


 Not here, forecast 15deg C tomorrow but out of the wind ,scorchio.:grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Not here, forecast 15deg C tomorrow but out of the wind ,scorchio.:grin2:


Only 15........don't forget your thermals, old codgers feel the cold :wink2:


----------

